

Http://ycombinator.com/ is a 404? - Lucadg

not sure it's just me but if I search "ycombinator" in google I get the proper website as a first result, with all the relevant sections:<p>https://www.google.com/search?aq=f&#38;oq=ycombinator&#38;sourceid=chrome&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;q=ycombinator<p>but if I click on the main link http://ycombinator.com I get
"Page Not Found"<p>Same here
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1
try to click the link on top.
======
shanelja
I don't have the issue, could be a local DNS issue or just your computer being
funky.

~~~
Lucadg
I am in Malaysia and it may be some local issue. thanks!

